# A good guitar teacher?



## Blues666 (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm looking for a good private guitar teacher in the Niagara area. If you know anyone let me know.
Thx


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

I used to work at a place called the John Lummen School of music in St. Catharines. It was a great place, I was a guitar teacher but I also took lessons there. If you can get lessons with a guy named Steve Krauss (sp?) than you will be able to learn just about any style... and as much about it as you could possibly want to know. And hes a cool guy to know.

He was my teacher for 5 years maybe, and I only stopped because I began teaching and what not. 

Good luck.


----------



## Blues666 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thx for the info


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

I think it's time I try a teacher, I have really been looking for somefeedback. Not a permanant teacher just a lesson or two to see what I may be missing or what may be holding me back technically. I'm a fairly sacluded (spelling?)not socially but musically with other people so I rarely get feedback and I know one thing is you can learn alot from playing with other musicians.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Quite a few years ago I decided to study a bit of classical. I contacted the University music faculty, they hooked me up with a guy that gave private lessons close to where I live. I can't remember if he was a student there or a teacher. Also, your local college probably has a music program, many of those guys also teach.


----------

